# Hi everyone



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Think it's been a good few months since I last signed in, hope nothing changed in my absence and all are keeping well 

Maiden - you must have moved on now, hope you're enjoying life. I'll be waiting for my summer holiday invitation 

Not much new going on with me. Been a very busy time, getting ready for Xmas and busy working etc, same old. Spent a long time looking for Xmas stuff in Sharm, finally found a stocking so a Santa visit is good for the go, but still can't find any mince pies to feed him.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> Think it's been a good few months since I last signed in, hope nothing changed in my absence and all are keeping well
> 
> Maiden - you must have moved on now, hope you're enjoying life. I'll be waiting for my summer holiday invitation
> 
> Not much new going on with me. Been a very busy time, getting ready for Xmas and busy working etc, same old. Spent a long time looking for Xmas stuff in Sharm, finally found a stocking so a Santa visit is good for the go, but still can't find any mince pies to feed him.




Hi Sam

I was only thinking about you today! I take it your all settled in your new home and busy getting ready for Christmas
I left Cairo on December 4th or that was the plan as I got caught up in the Spanish air traffic controller strike and was delayed 24 hours.
I arrived back in Cairo on the 30th of this month but not for an indefinite period I am just waiting for my replacement to arrive.. to be honest I offered to come back until my replacement comes as my employer is under a lot of stress at the moment and I do not feel I can put them under more by leaving my post unmanned.

Merry Christmas

Maiden xx


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome back!

Don't think Santa would mind some "fool" and tameya since he'd be in Egypt :lol:

Merry Christmas


----------

